# Using sendmail or sendmail from the ports?



## HL1234 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new here. I hope You will understand my english 

I do install a new small server with eMail connected direkt to the internet. I want to use sendmail, because it is the best email server known by me.

Sendmail ships with FreeBSD in any Verison or can be fresh install form the ports:

```
sendmail-8.14.4_2                  /usr/ports/mail/sendmail 
sendmail+tls+sasl2+ldap-8.14.4_2   /usr/ports/mail/sendmail-ldap
sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.4_2        /usr/ports/mail/sendmail-sasl
```

My question is: should I use the sendmail version, which ships with the OS, or should I better do a fresh install form the ports (I guess I have to reinstall it anyway, because I like to have sasl and ssl support, too). Which one is easier to keep up to date?

Thank You for Your tips
Harald


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

This will update your ports tree
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
 and 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
 will install the updates. Probably because will exist an update of sendmail, will update sendmail too, from any version to the latest. If you want to do a fresh install why not? You know better.


----------



## HL1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello
and thanx for Your answer. The idea is to have sendmail with SMTP Authentication (and some more).
In the "handbook" (28.10 SMTP Authentication) it's written:


> 5.Recompile sendmail by executing the following commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



but I can also compile sendmail new from the ports:


> in /usr/ports/mail/sendmail-sasl/
> 
> it will give me: sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.4_2



So the question is - What is the best way to do it? And in addition to keep in mind that sometimes to have to make an update.

And second, how to set some flags like LDAPMAP, USE_LDAP_INIT for compiling?
In 

```
/usr/ports/mail/sendmail-sasl #>make config
```
it says:

```
"==> No options to configure"
```


----------



## phil10 (Dec 17, 2010)

If /usr/ports/mail/sendmail-sasl/ is what you want, i would go for the ports installation.

It's easily upgradeable with any ports management tool that way.


----------

